# LED for 27k-Philips- Is it worth ?



## dreatica (Nov 20, 2010)

*Philips has launched new series for LED's and LCDs. *

Can you tell me is it worth it? I am looking for a 24" LCD for my small room. After checking the manufacture sites, I was amazed to see the 24" LED for just 27k.  Is it worth to buy this one? Or please suggest any 24" LCD/LED (if available). No big ones because as per the viewing distance 24" will be perfect. 

*5000-series-24-inch-full-hd-1080p*

Philips - 5000 series LED TV 24" Full HD 1080p - 24PFL5555/V7 - 5000 series - Televisions - Sound and vision

Picture/Display
    Brightness: 250 cd/m²
    Diagonal screen size (inch): 24 inch
*    Panel resolution: 1920x1080p*
    Picture enhancement: 3/2 - 2/2 motion pull down, 3D Combfilter, Color Transient Improvement, Digital Noise Reduction, Dynamic contrast, Luminance Transient Improver
    Response time (typical): 5 ms

    Viewing angle: 170º (H) / 160º (V)
    Dynamic screen contrast: 200000:1
Convenience
    Ease of Use: Graphical User Interface, Menu Control, On Screen Display
    On-Screen Display languages: English
Loudspeakers
    Built-in speakers: 2

Sound
    Output power (RMS): 10W
Supported Display Resolution
    Computer formats: 1920 x 1080, 60Hz
    Video formats: 1080i, 60Hz

*Cost- 27500 *Recommended retail price*

*4000 series LCD TV*

*24" Full HD 1080p*

Picture/Display
    Brightness: 300 cd/m²
    Response time (typical): 5 ms
    Viewing angle: 160º (H) / 160º (V)
    Diagonal screen size (inch): 24 inch
    Panel resolution: 1920x1080p

    Picture enhancement: 3/2 - 2/2 motion pull down, 3D Combfilter, Digital Noise Reduction
    Dynamic screen contrast: 50000:1
Convenience
    Ease of Installation: Autostore, Fine Tuning
    Ease of Use: Graphical User Interface, On Screen Display
    On-Screen Display languages: English

Loudspeakers
    Built-in speakers: 2
Sound
    Output power (RMS): 10W
    Sound System: Stereo
Supported Display Resolution
    Computer formats: 640 x 480, 60, 72, 75Hz, 720 x 400, 70Hz, 800 x 600, 56, 60Hz, 1024 x 768, 60, 70, 75Hz, 1280 x 1024, 60, 70, 75Hz, Via HDMI/DVI input,
    Video formats: 480i, 60Hz, 480p, 60Hz, 576i, 50Hz, 576p, 50Hz, 720p, 50, 60Hz, 1080i, 50, 60Hz, 1080p, 50Hz, 1080p, 60Hz​*
Cost- 17500 *Recommended retail price*


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

it seems very costly.. 
i have purchased Samsung 4series TV for 15k 22"... and 26" was arnd 18k.. 
how u will be goin to use TV? wid PC,xbox,DTH,cable or HDMI??


----------



## dreatica (Nov 20, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> it seems very costly..
> i have purchased Samsung 4series TV for 15k 22"... and 26" was arnd 18k..
> how u will be goin to use TV? wid PC,xbox,DTH,cable or HDMI??



I am going to use with DTH (HD) only or sometimes with my laptop (HDMI).

I thought 27k for LED is cheaper ? you purchased LED TV's ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

mine is LCD.. 
bt as u said in ur query dat ur room is quite small.. den i wud advice u to go for LCD only.. dere is not dat much diff. in picture quality in comparision to the money u will pay for LED..

the major difference will come when u see one LCD and 1 LED TV from a large distance... at dat tym u will notice dat LED TV have better picture and more bright also dan the LCD one.. n i dnt think dis condition will come in ur case,..


----------



## dreatica (Nov 21, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> mine is LCD..
> bt as u said in ur query dat ur room is quite small.. den i wud advice u to go for LCD only.. dere is not dat much diff. in picture quality in comparision to the money u will pay for LED..
> 
> the major difference will come when u see one LCD and 1 LED TV from a large distance... at dat tym u will notice dat LED TV have better picture and more bright also dan the LCD one.. n i dnt think dis condition will come in ur case,..



Thanks, I was not aware of this and you are right Wht do you suggest ? Any models to compare ? I am going to buy tomorrow. would prefer 24" or 26". If you can give me 2-3 models with all features please ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

if u want to wall mount go for 26"... coz u said ur room is small(it wud b normal i think)..

bt whtz ur budget...??u havent specified newhere...


----------



## dreatica (Nov 22, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> if u want to wall mount go for 26"... coz u said ur room is small(it wud b normal i think)..
> 
> bt whtz ur budget...??u havent specified newhere...



Yes, I want wall mount and decided to go for 26" though initially decided to go for 24".

around 22k but can add few more if needed.  I need all the features i.e. full hd etc and usb can be a advantage.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

IMO u will get each and every feature in dis range man...  
is dere any preference too from ur side toward Philips brand??? 
or u can move to sumoder brand too/..

n AFAIK in samsung u have 2 option: 
1. LA26C480H1 - it has 15W x 2 speaker, 2 Composite In (AV) [ 1 side and 1 back] ,
2. LA26C450E1M -  it has 5W x 2 speaker,  1 Composite In (AV), DTV Tuner Built-in (above model dnt have dis) - dis model wud be 1k cheaper dan above one.. 

n in LG the best one wud b 26LU11UR oderwise which will give u every option 
oderwise 26LD340 or 26LD345.. nt a big differnce the 1st one have USB & no surround sound bt the latter one dnt have USB n have surround sound,,,


----------



## dreatica (Nov 24, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> IMO u will get each and every feature in dis range man...
> is dere any preference too from ur side toward Philips brand???
> or u can move to sumoder brand too/..
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply, I am getting totally confused on this. The model you suggested LA26C480H1 provide resolution of *1366 x 768* hd ready, where as the philips model Panel resolution: *1920x1080p* full hd. 

There is no brand preference as most of the products gets outdated within 4-5 years or less. So which ever has good features like samsung, lg, panasonic,sony or philips will suffice my needs. I went for the demo of philips, but they don't have that model yet and the dealer told me to visit after Monday


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah they are all HD ready not Full HD.. 
actually in brands like lg samsung sony Full HD are in screen of 32" or larger one only..

philips,haier, and oders,,,, support full hd


----------



## acewin (Nov 26, 2010)

@OP, I will say it is a nice buy

LCDs are cheaper you can buy panasonic/haier 32 inch displays in 20-22K. Philips is a good brand. sony/samsung or any advertized full HD displays would come in more than 30K

I will prefer features than just brand name IMO panasonic/philips/haier/sharp are not bad manufacturers they too provide quality products. until and unless you are ultra geek to notice little difference in color saturation and contrast

just a little caution as I do not know availability of philips product (televisions) in the market or shop, neither do I have current price, but still you will find this model cheaper than 27K, this being 24 inch display should come around 22-24K with the feature pack it has got.

BTW you also get panasonic 32 inch full HD TVs in 26-27K range. I have seen them priced 26990 in few malls


----------



## dreatica (Nov 26, 2010)

acewin said:


> @OP, I will say it is a nice buy
> 
> LCDs are cheaper you can buy panasonic/haier 32 inch displays in 20-22K. Philips is a good brand. sony/samsung or any advertized full HD displays would come in more than 30K
> 
> ...



Thanks to both of you for helping me out. I already mentioned that cant go for 32inch as it would be bigger for my small room. I already have one too. I think I'm going to settle for Philips as it has all the features, I compared most the models with samsung etc but they don't provide full HD in lower inch models. 

I will be visiting Philips showroom on Sunday and finalized any of the two models which ever is available. I don't have issues with spending 24-27k for 26inch model if its justifies the features. Thanks again.


----------



## acewin (Dec 2, 2010)

did you buy the TV


----------



## dreatica (Dec 2, 2010)

acewin said:


> did you buy the TV



Oops Sorry! Yes, I did purchased the Philips LCD TV mentioned above.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 3, 2010)

ohkk congrats. buddy..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope you guys know that *there is no such LED TV out there, it's basically a LCD TV with LED Back lighting.*


----------



## dreatica (Dec 5, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ohkk congrats. buddy..



thanks for your help 



ithehappy said:


> I hope you guys know that *there is no such LED TV out there, it's basically a LCD TV with LED Back lighting.*



What is the difference ?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2010)

Please google it. You will see


----------



## horizonrays (Dec 29, 2010)

dreatica said:


> thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference ?



nothing much brightness of lcd is controlled by led instead of cathode ray tube and led are much more efficient in terms of power consumption .


----------

